# What providers do you use?



## vpsnewb (Mar 28, 2013)

Curious what providers everyone here uses.

I currently use RaxWeb for a Hostbill server, though I just canceled it today. Not due to any fault with RaxWeb, VPS was great but I wanted to tinker with Hostbill and the leased license I got required it to be on their IP range. Was a good performing server and Hostbill is pretty slick.

Other than that I have two ServerDragon VPSes that I use. One is used as part of a cPanel DNS only cluster, the other being a personal VPN that I use for SSHuttle (poor man's VPN).

I was using a BuyVM DDoS protected VPS as a VPN, as some nasty individuals seemed to enjoy knocking me offline when on #lowendbox IRC where my IP was displayed. But the I'll be giving this VPS up as it's physically too far away from me to be used as a decent VPN. Uptime and performance is good and the Frantech IRC is always entertaining. I'm also lucky to be able to obtain it when stock was available.

I've also go a couple URPad VPSes that I use for some personal sites/projects and as part of a geographically diverse DNS cluster. All my dev stuff is hosted there.

And last but not least, RocketVPS for my cPanel server. I got a great deal when they were having a promotion months ago and snagged one while I could. It's been performing great and hosts all my projects.

It wouldn't surprise me if I've gotten a VPS or two that I've forgot about that I prepaid for and have never used. I need to get my servers in check!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 28, 2013)

Well..  surprising I don't have too many Catalyst VPSes.  Only one I use on a daily basis for personal wiki and just my misc server.

I use a Host Virtual Xen VPS (not really a LEB) as my VPN.  Great connection to my home area so basically becomes a no brainer for me.  In addition to that I have two EDIS VPSes as additional backup VPNs.

My SecureDragon VPS holds my monitoring system while my Prometeus VPS holds my ZNC bouncer (also I can help you setup cloaked on your IRC name to prevent your IP from being displayed publicly).  My Hostigation runs my cPanel server while I have a LFCVPS, OpenITC, IPXCore, and BlueVM VPSes running cPanel DNS Only.  

I also have a GetKVM running a public-facing monitoring page.  

Besides for that I have several BlueVM VPS containers that I have as spare backups, two ChicagoVPSes for spare backups, a URPad VPS for spare backup, NodeDeploy KVM running one of my main sites I operate out of, BuyVM 250GB KVM Storage as my backup system, and then several dedicated servers (personal, not catalyst related) for personal uses located in Lenoir, North Carolina (Dacentec), Atlanta, Georgia (Quickpacket), Roubaix, France (Kimsufi), another New York City (Telehouse).  

These are just some of many other VPSes I own and have running here and there for various projects.  Safe to say, I have a problem with servers.


----------



## Coastercraze (Mar 29, 2013)

Currently I have a VPS with WiredTree and KnownHost which I am going to replace the WiredTree one with. WiredTree was great for the year I've been with them, just KnownHost had a nice sale and I added in a few extras which made it worthwhile.

I also have a VPS with Ramhost (not in use). The rest are internally with Host Mist (one acting as a FTB Minecraft server).


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 30, 2013)

I've actually never used WiredTree or KnownHost although I've heard great things about KnownHost.  Would you be willing to write a review about one or both of them sometime and let us know how it is?  I'd be pretty interested in it.


----------



## vpsnewb (Apr 9, 2013)

Just realized I had a PaulVPS still, from Novemeber. A yearly subscription I had literally forgotten about.

Now I use it for a VPN sometimes.

I need to keep better track of my servers... =/


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 9, 2013)

ContentMaker said:


> Just realized I had a PaulVPS still, from Novemeber. A yearly subscription I had literally forgotten about.
> 
> Now I use it for a VPN sometimes.
> 
> I need to keep better track of my servers... =/


Ha.  I tried to make a spreadsheet of all of my VPSes.

Every now and then I do have those "oh... forgot I had that VPS" moments.


----------



## jarland (Apr 11, 2013)

Man I don't even want to admit how many providers I have a VPS with. But when it comes to real use it narrows pretty heavily to RamNode and BuyVM. BlueVM is creeping in there though.


----------



## D. Strout (Apr 17, 2013)

List:


BudgetVM


BuyVM


ComfortHost *


DigitalOcean (on and off, I don't think I have any online there now)


Front Range Hosting


IPXCore (x2)


PremiumVM


RamNode (x3)


Reliable Hosting Services (x2)


ServerDragon


ServerHub


StormVZ (technically Iniz, but I don't like that name)


SwiftVM (sponsored for cheaphttps.info)


URPad (x2)  *


Versatile IT *


I'm a sucker for cheap yearly VPSes. The starred ones are companies that lured me in with such an offer. I've got a couple of others that I'm testing out for various companies as well, but I don't count those.


----------



## Asama (Apr 24, 2013)

I use low end providers like BudgetVM, BuyVM, MiniVPS and a few others.


----------



## D. Strout (Apr 26, 2013)

BudgetVM has great prices and I like them for that (my main box with my regular public-facing websites is with them), but I don't like the "corporate" feel they exude. Also, both VPSes I have ordered from them have had IPv6 troubles to start. Worked out eventually, but they really need to figure that out more quickly.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 3, 2013)

Well lets see. I have a ton from Fliphost (Obviously).

3 x Hostigation

2 x Flipper Host

1 x Front Range Hosting


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 9, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> List:
> 
> 
> 
> HeroicVPS (x2 - one was a present)


No Google alert fo this Curtis, get your forum ranked.


----------



## MannDude (May 10, 2013)

Spinikr said:


> No Google alert fo this Curtis, get your forum ranked.


On the list. Still haven't done anything on that front.


----------



## shovenose (May 13, 2013)

Obviously I have a ton of ShoveHost VPS, but I also have some CatalystHost, some ChicagoVPS...

Before, I've had (probably forgot some):

-BuyVM

-IPXCore

-FlameVPS


----------



## drmike (May 13, 2013)

Well, I've used many el cheapo providers.  Now, I am constantly trimming who I deal with based on ability to trust the folks.  Too many child providers stealing data, pretending to be hackers and breaking laws in doing so.   No thanks, I don't care about your 2GB @ $4 offers.   Nothing but a honeypot to steal my data.

Companies I trust.... Not many.  BuyVM has long been good.  SecureDragon is alright, but questionable on the trust part.  RamNode has been trust worthy, secure and very fast.  Ditto for Prometeus.  Not many else..  But I am still looking


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 13, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Well, I've used many el cheapo providers.  Now, I am constantly trimming who I deal with based on ability to trust the folks.  Too many child providers stealing data, pretending to be hackers and breaking laws in doing so.   No thanks, I don't care about your 2GB @ $4 offers.   Nothing but a honeypot to steal my data.
> 
> 
> Companies I trust.... Not many.  BuyVM has long been good.  SecureDragon is alright, but questionable on the trust part.  RamNode has been trust worthy, secure and very fast.  Ditto for Prometeus.  Not many else..  But I am still looking


All good providers:


Hope to gain your trust sometime in the future


----------



## Coastercraze (May 14, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I've actually never used WiredTree or KnownHost although I've heard great things about KnownHost.  Would you be willing to write a review about one or both of them sometime and let us know how it is?  I'd be pretty interested in it.


Sure, I'll write a review out on them both.


----------



## Nick (May 14, 2013)

Fliphost said:


> All good providers:
> 
> 
> Hope to gain your trust sometime in the future


You've gained my trust <3


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2013)

@Fliphost,  you have good services and some interesting specials lately. You are on my shopping list.


----------



## mojeda (May 15, 2013)

BuyVM x4, ChicagoVPS x2, FlipHost x1, RamNode x2, Backupsy x1, ServerDragon x1, DigitalOcean(Not currently using but I have credit still). I have a couple of KVMs on my own node as well.

I feel like I'm missing some...


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 15, 2013)

The only VPS provider I currently use is Ramnode in Seattle. I have no complaints whatsoever with it at the moment and it -- a 256 MB KVM SSD-Cached VPS -- is currently sufficient for my needs.


----------



## JDiggity (May 15, 2013)

Right now we only use our own.  With the 3 location and adding more no need for anybody elses.  I did have one of jack's vps's a while back and it was alright.


----------



## ihatetonyy (May 15, 2013)

A wide cross-section of providers.

Catalyst, NodeDeploy, ServerDragon, BlueVM, BuyVM, ChicagoVPS, Hostigation, RAMNode, RAMHost.

They're all "production" but I've got the stuff that I can't have go down at Catalyst.


----------



## MannDude (May 15, 2013)

Currently hosting this over at RocketVPS, but going to give our buddies over at BuyVM a chance to host vpsBoard. Offload the DB for $1/mo and have them filter out that nasty bulk traffic that I am sure to come our way once people start getting mad that this has turned into the new hangout.


----------



## JDiggity (May 15, 2013)

yep I am going to ddos the heck out of it MannDude!  Lol! Not!


----------



## mikho (May 15, 2013)

I've recently cut down on the number of servers that I had, here is what I have at the moment (in no particular order)

* Innohosting

* Prometeus

* BlueVm

* GetKVM

* ServerDragon (former securedragon)

* IPXCore

* miniVPS

Some of these are not in use at the moment and when subscription ends they will die.


----------



## ryanarp (May 16, 2013)

I use RamNode, BuyVM, Leaseweb, FlipHost, QPS, Incero, Wholesale Internet, and there might be a few others out there.


----------



## Shados (May 16, 2013)

I've had a 512/1024MB Linode since 2009 or so (not exactly low-end price, but their recent upgrades have at least gotten them closer ), had a Catalyst vps with an unmetered line running a Tor node for a while, currently have a 512MB KVM SSD-cached RamNode, a 2/4GB OpenVZ node with crissic.net (lets hope they do better than their last attempt at being a VPS host, node itself is pretty nice), and 24GB Dual L5420 dedicated box with Versaweb from this LEB offer a while back.

I've got some credit with DigitalOcean that I'm still figuring out what to use on, and I'm planning on setting up some backup nodes (probably first one going to backupsy).


----------



## Prestige (May 16, 2013)

I use BuyVM, BudgetVM, RamNode and PremiumVM.


----------



## elusus83 (May 16, 2013)

At this very moment I have BuyVM x3, RamNode x3, Hostigation x1, I also like to get into recent deals and try out other providers.


----------



## maxexcloo (May 16, 2013)

Currently I use Hostigation (Tim's been doing an awesome job!) for my personal server, EGI Hosting for my file server and Flexible Gaming for my game servers


----------



## Ivan (May 16, 2013)

Currently have one from Waveride (Edis), though I'm probaly going to move over to BuyVM (even though you can get much higher RAM, like 4GB for 5 Euros a month from Waveride compared to BuyVM for a cheaper price), since Waveride's servers are in the Europe and I want one that has good ping to Southeast Asia. 

BuyVM's good reviews and good rep really made me want one from them, and not to mention the beautiful looking Stallion 2 that I'm looking forward to.

Soon...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 16, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Soon...


 

Soon[SIZE=125%][/SIZE]


----------



## iKeyZ (May 16, 2013)

I use MiniVPS for my main provider, and have done for quite a while now, for other smaller bits I use BuyVM, Audefy and Edis.


----------



## wlanboy (May 16, 2013)

My current providers:


RamNode
SecureDragon
IPXcore
BuyVM
FlipHost
BlueVM
Still waiting for a good offer from:


NodeDeploy
[some provider in NL]


----------



## 365Networks (May 16, 2013)

I currently operate a couple development and personal VPSes at multiple locations.

1) Prometeus

2) 2x BuyVM

3) 2x BlueVM

4) RansomIT

All have have been quite reliable to note.


----------



## bfj (May 16, 2013)

Right now:

14 x BuyVM

1 x BudgetVM

1 x OVH (Dedicated)

In the past:

1 x Hostigation ATL (Had planned DNS server but never got around to it so cancelled)

1 x BlueVM (got tired of the address changes)

1 x ChicagoVPS (prior to the 2GB madness cancelled once my performance went to shit)

1 x VooServers (Won a free VPS for a year, was a great server just pricey).

1 x virtualmacosx (Needed to develop an iPhone app at $15/month cheaper than buying a mac)

1 x CIHost (Dedicated, cancelled due to price. Bought this back in 2003)




> Soon


----------



## Reece-DM (May 16, 2013)

Don't play with VPS' so only got a few for personal use:

- Atlantic.net (Couldn't resist the free credit)

- KnownSRV.com / My main EU VPS
- LimeHost.ro / Romanian VPS using as a reverse proxy

I've used the likes of EDIS, BuyVM before just for playing about.

*The Dedicated server arsenal =)*

- Nforce / Netherlands
- Leaseweb / Netherlands
- Enotch / USA, Got a lovely L5520 72GB RAM from them cheap 

Got a few more scattered about but those are my main host'


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 16, 2013)

bfj said:


> Right now:
> 
> 15 x BuyVM


17, actually   *@bfj* is currently in 6th place for number of active services with us, with 5th-1st being 22, 23, 28, 31, and 36 active services, respectively.


----------



## fatboy (May 16, 2013)

bfj said:


> Right now:
> 
> 15 x BuyVM
> 
> ...



Holy crap thats a lot of servers!

I currently have:

2 x Heroic VPS (1 was a freebie!)

1 x DotVPS

1 x ChicagoVPS ($2 offer - VPN)


----------



## bfj (May 16, 2013)




----------



## wrox (May 16, 2013)

I have one from TorqHost, 1x EDIS and another from ServerHub. They are all working like a charm as of now!


----------



## Dillybob (May 16, 2013)

IPXCore and CVPS. 

IPX has been absolutely fantastic in the past 9 months.... I have a 6month 1gb 6$ vps from CVPS and hasn't had downtime yet to this day...


----------



## D3vil (May 16, 2013)

VPS Providers:

Buyvm (2x)

Prometeus (3x)

BlueVM (2x)

Ramnode 

HostEasy

Edis.at (4x)

ChicagoVPS

HostSlim

Server Dedicated Providers:

Hosteasy / Moldova

OVH / Kimsufi / France

Leaseweb / NL

Seflow.it / Italy


----------



## raidz (May 16, 2013)

5 x BuyVM

1 x ServerDragon

3 x Amerinoc

1 x Serverhub

2 x EDIS

1 X Ramnode

1 x Prometeus

1 x Hostigation

1 x ChicagoVPS

and some dedis


----------



## Alto (May 16, 2013)

3 x RamNode 

3 x BuyVM

1 x Prometeus

1 x SecureDragon

1 x VPSSlim (yeah, I know)

1 x Torqhost

1 x Iniz (or whatever StormVZ call themselves now)


----------



## jcaleb (May 17, 2013)

I use Hostigation for the most important things I host


----------



## Jamson (May 17, 2013)

At the moment:

1x HTTPZoom

1x URPad in LA


----------



## serverian (May 17, 2013)

BuyVM for backups!


----------



## dominicl (May 17, 2013)

*I'll answer this from a business point of view:*

_Servers:_

XLHost - Columbus, OH (dedicated server - VPS node)

Hudson Valley Host - Buffalo, NY (monitoring VPS)

Hudson Valley Host - Dallas, TX (website/billing)

EaseVPS - Kansas, MO (backups)

_Licensing:_

LicensePal - SolusVM

Personally, I have a SemoWeb VPS which is used for ZNC.


----------



## Naruto (May 17, 2013)

I use LFCVPS. Well, they're LFCHosting now I think.

Anyway, non-offer prices are kind of up there but they're the best I've had.

Very knowledgeable, wise, friendly, helpful Canadians operate it.

You need help with SQL joins? guppy is your man.

Very, very, very rare downtime. Great hardware. Transparency, too!

If something is wrong (rare, like I said), they don't refer to it as an "issue" or use vague terminology.

Quick live support via IRC. I have 1 ticket and it wasn't for anything technical related.

The chances of having any sort of issues with these guys are slim to none.

For more budgetier VPSes I recommend SecureDragon.net

Quick ticket response time, transparency, extremely detailed emails, etc.


----------



## sv01 (May 17, 2013)

1 ipxcore

2 rocketvps

2 linode

2 intovps

1 stylexnetwork

I don't remember my other vps  I'll check my email later


----------



## sv01 (May 17, 2013)

1 ipxcore

2 rocketvps

2 linode

2 intovps

1 stylexnetwork

I don't remember my other vps  I'll check my email later


----------



## TommehM (May 17, 2013)

Linode, BuyVM, BlueVM, DigitalOcean, UbiquityServers, Rackspace, Google


----------



## Tipsta (May 17, 2013)

MiniVPS, Hooplahosting and obviously RackD & Byteblaze.


----------



## Ivan (May 17, 2013)

Got a VPS from RamNode today.


----------



## Feefty (May 17, 2013)

BuyVM and DigitalOcean. so far, so good =D


----------



## wdq (May 17, 2013)

I currently use CatalystHost, BuyVM, RamNode, and 24kHost as my primary hosts.


----------



## Chronic (May 17, 2013)

I've currently got one storage VPS each with IperWeb and BuyVM, a small yearly plan with CatalystHost, a larger yearly plan with ChicagoVPS and a Minecraft server with Pytohost. There are a few other providers who caught my attention, but I've got no use for extra servers at the moment.


----------



## bizzard (May 17, 2013)

3 x BuyVM


2 x RamNode


2 x BlueVM


2 x Hostigation


1 x IntoVPS


1 x ChunkHost (Free)


Not sure whether I have more vps's active. Need to write down the names somewhere.


----------



## SeriesN (May 17, 2013)

I feel like #Foreveralone here.

????????????????????????????????????????

????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????

Okay, anyone wanna give this poor guy a try?


----------



## acd (May 17, 2013)

10x buyvm or so, mostly small OVZs, couple medium KVMs
2x RamNode medium OVZs
1x A Small Orange, which is more of a managed provider.
~2.5x EC2 instances
bunch of dedis.

Haven't really had problems with anyone so far. Obviously, I like the performance/price at buyvm.


----------



## George_Fusioned (May 17, 2013)

Reece said:


> - LimeHost.ro / Romanian VPS using as a reverse proxy


Have you tried their DDoS protected IP addon? Any feedback about their network uptime?

On another note, 4 pages and not a single Fusioned fan  :unsure:


----------



## SeriesN (May 17, 2013)

George_Fusioned said:


> On another note, 4 pages and not a single Fusioned fan  :unsure:


Join the group brother.


----------



## Hassan (May 17, 2013)

ContentMaker said:


> Curious what providers everyone here uses.
> 
> I currently use RaxWeb for a Hostbill server, though I just canceled it today. Not due to any fault with RaxWeb, VPS was great but I wanted to tinker with Hostbill and the leased license I got required it to be on their IP range. Was a good performing server and Hostbill is pretty slick.
> 
> ...


BuyVM Ramnode and my own


----------



## Corporal Clegg (May 17, 2013)

Production stuff: Prometeus and TorqHost mainly, but InceptionHosting, Fusioned, OpenITC, ProviderService and LFCVPS as well.

Edis': Misc vpn/proxies/irc.

FlipHost: Owncloud, backup and vpn for geoblocked .US content.


----------



## BK_ (May 17, 2013)

As per my sig: BuyVM, Ramnode, and ServerDragon are my favorites. 

I've also got a CVPS 2GB yearly (which I probably won't be renewing, due to lack of use), a Provision Host yearly box, and a few other misc ones.


----------



## perennate (May 17, 2013)

RamNode x12, Prometeus x4, OverZold x2, End of Reality x5, ServerHub x1, ServerMania x3, EDIS x2


----------



## Zach (May 18, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> I feel like #Foreveralone here.


Ditto.


----------



## Corporal Clegg (May 18, 2013)

Zach said:


> Ditto.


Sure, take my money. I was hoping only serious provider would post here, but then again


----------



## NodeBytes (May 18, 2013)

3 x IPXCore (DNS and Tunneling)

1 x VersatileIT (Status/Monitoring/DNS) - http://status.bcarlsonmedia.com/

1 x HTTP Simple - (Proxy)

2 x Wholesale Internet - Dedicated Servers


----------



## Nick_A (May 18, 2013)

I see a lot of RamNode clients in this thread. Can't thank you all individually, but I appreciate your business!

I use BuyVM, Hostigation, and URPad (although I forget what is on the URPad now...)


----------



## Tux (May 18, 2013)

1x RamNode 2048MB OVZ (runs one of my sexy Minecraft servers with one of the best gTLD names around), BYOND, and who knows what else)

1x RamNode 512MB KVM (backups, LEMP stack, ZNC)

Who knows how many?!? 512MB OVZ (mostly LEMP stacks)

1x RamNode 128MB OVZ (Seattle, WA -- infrequent use, so now I run Mumble on it. Adding I2P later.)

1x ChicagoVPS 256MB (idle)

1x Host1Free (don't use it a whole lot, network is laggy)

1x OVH KS 1 dedicatedn


----------



## texteditor (May 19, 2013)

Yearly OVZ (mostly idle ATM

1x FlipHost SSD 128

1x ServerDragon 128 (2x IP)

1x URPad 1.5G/50Gb)

1x VPSSlim 128 (2x IP

Other OVZs

2x RAMNode 256MB CVZ (1 SEA 1 ATL, for serving static content

2x IPXCore 1Gb/150Gb $4 specials (serving up Linux ISOs over Bittorrent Private trackers)

KVM

1x BuyVM 512 Storage (same use as IPXCore boxes

1x RAMNode 512 (Part of OpenBSD KVM web cluster project)

1x RAMNode 256 (personal OpenBSD dev server)

1x Prometeus 512 KVM (Part of OpenBSD KVM web cluster project)

I think I'm done buying OVZ until I get my IRC bouncers/VPNs/small sites set back up on the ones I'm renting already, unless I find more exotic locations. No complaints with any of the hosts except VPSSlim (same reasons many have noted about I/O, also low bandwidth cap) - I've generally been vary careful about picking my hosts from the upper part of the quarterly LEB polls and/or hosts who are cool dudes on IRC.

Things I Want:

KVM in NL (looking at Fusioned, Iniz, and WeServIT)

Want to move all seedboxes to OVH, get storage VPS from Iperweb

Get more KVMs from Hostigation, possibly 1 more from RAMNode, and one out of Prometeus' Biz line


----------



## Zach (May 22, 2013)

Corporal Clegg said:


> Sure, take my money. I was hoping only serious provider would post here, but then again


What's that supposed to mean? Obviously I am if the administrators here have given me the "Verified Provider" user group.  Maybe you're just unaware of the requisites of being one.  Allow me to refresh your memory - http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/127-becoming-a-verified-provider/.


----------



## serverian (Jun 8, 2013)

Just bought a shiny Catalyst KVM and using it already!


----------



## earl (Jun 8, 2013)

My ramnode has been awesome!! don't really buy too many VPS's now, has to be really good deal for me to buy!


----------

